# Strategic Vision 2010 Total Quality Index™ Awards Top Honors to Audi A5/S5, Audi Q5 and Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, VA - The Audi A5/S5 coupe, the Audi Q5 crossover and Audi Q7 rank at the top of the premium coupe and luxury Crossover / SUV categories in the newly released Strategic Vision Inc. 2010 Total Quality Index. The Audi Q5 and the Audi Q7 are the only two sport-utility vehicles Audi offers. The news comes on the heels of Audi earning top marks earlier this month for the Audi Q5 and Audi Q7 in their luxury Crossover / SUV segments from J.D. Power and Associates Automotive Performance, Execution and Layout Study (APEAL) study. 

The annual Total Quality Index measures the total ownership experience offered by individual models. Buyers are asked to rate all aspects of the ownership experience from buying and owning, to performing and driving. The 2010 Total Quality experience was calculated from 29,037 buyers who bought 2010 models in September to December 2009. 

“We are pleased with the latest Total Quality Index scores, which confirmed what we have consistently heard from our growing customer base,” said Johan de Nysschen, President, Audi of America. “Audi continues to capture the hearts and minds of our customers by providing vehicles that are finely tuned to these times, and present a complete experience that they appreciate.”

The high performance Audi A5/S5 product line quickly has become an icon for Audi customers because of its striking exterior design and overall performance. The luxury sport coupe combines innovative styling and superb driving dynamics. The Audi A5 and S5 are available as a coupe or cabriolet models.

The Audi Q5 combines the dynamism of a sports sedan with an impressively versatile interior and a wide range of practical features for leisure and family use. Powerful, efficient engines, quattro permanent all-wheel drive and an agile suspension layout form an impressive technological package for on-road and off-road use. The sportiest SUV in its class, it is dynamic, multifunctional and comfortable.

The Audi Q7 is the luxury SUV for sporty individualists – people who are seeking a vehicle that will take them anywhere they want to go for sports, recreation, and business. It is available with a gasoline engine and the popular Audi TDI® clean diesel technology. With a standard third row on all models, the Q7 can accommodate up to seven passengers.

For the full Strategic Vision press release on the 2010 Total Quality Index®, please visit: http://www.strategicvision.com

*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America, Inc. and its 272 U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2009 Audi outsold all other luxury brands in Europe, while in the U.S. market Audi posted the largest market share gain of any luxury automotive brand. Over the next few years, AUDI AG expects to spend nearly $2 billion annually on new products and technology. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------

